# Chiara Ferragni co-conduttrice di Sanremo 2023



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

Come appena annunciato da Amadeus al TG1, la fashion-blogger, influencer e moglie di Fedez, *Chiara Ferragni*, sarà *co-conduttrice* di *Sanremo 2023* assieme al citato presentatore confermato direttore artistico.

La Ferragni sarà presente alla prima e all'ultima puntata della kermesse.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come appena annunciato da Amadeus al TG1, la fashion-blogger, influencer e moglie di Fedez, *Chiara Ferragni*, sarà *co-conduttrice* di *Sanremo 2023* assieme al citato presentatore confermato direttore artistico.
> 
> La Ferragni sarà presente alla prima e all'ultima puntata della kermesse.


I soliti appecorati. Già è tanto che non è stato preso un fluido, gay, ecc....

Tra l'altro si parla di nuovo di Drusillo, tanto per cambiare, ma sono solo indiscrezioni per quanto riguarda quest'ultimo.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

*Amadeus entusiasta aggiunge: "Intanto ufficializziamo la più grande imprenditrice italiana digitale".*


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2022)

Con l'edizione 2023 arriveremo a 500 pagine ahahhahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Con l'edizione 2023 arriveremo a 500 pagine ahahhahahaha


Intanto, possiamo utilizzare questo topic come fanta valletto/a. O ma che dico: fantavallett*. Scusate il mio conservatorismo  .


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto, possiamo utilizzare questo topic come fanta valletto/a. O ma che dico: fantavallett*. Scusate il mio conservatorismo  .


Comunque per me, oltre ai soliti travioni, Amadeus tenterà il colpo Harry e Meghan in uno di questi due festival che gli rimangono (sempre che non lo confermino pure nel 2025, tanto di alternative non ne vedo).


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Amadeus entusiasta aggiunge: "Intanto ufficializziamo la più grande imprenditrice italiana digitale".*



Di tutte le cose del Festival della canzone italiana.. quella meno importante di tutte sono proprio le canzoni.

Colpaccio, sicuramente farà un botto di ascolti, ormai basta quello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I soliti appecorati. Già è tanto che non è stato preso un fluido, gay, ecc....
> 
> Tra l'altro si parla di nuovo di Drusillo, tanto per cambiare, ma sono solo indiscrezioni per quanto riguarda quest'ultimo.


Vabbè sempre meglio Drusillo che quella specie di etiope anoressica che ha sfracassato i testicoli col monologo sul razzismo con temi da 5a elementare.. 

Sulla ferragni immagino già fedez concorrente per rivivere i fasti del '95 con Anna falchi e Fiorello..


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè sempre meglio Drusillo che quella specie di etiope anoressica che ha sfracassato i testicoli col monologo sul razzismo con temi da 5a elementare..
> 
> Sulla ferragni immagino già fedez concorrente per rivivere i fasti del '95 con Anna falchi e Fiorello..


Il problema di Drusillo è che viene invitato lì, esclusivamente per il travestimento e per i monologhi pro gay. Di certo non per il talento, anzi se lo facessero cantare come concorrente con la sua voce, sarebbe di sicuro il migliore tra i possibili accattoni in gara.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2022)

E io che speravo mettessero le più gnocche d'Italia (Leone, Ferolla). Povero illuso.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E io che speravo mettessero le più gnocche d'Italia (Leone, Ferolla). Povero illuso.


La prossima sarà Vanessa Incontrada, che per l'occasione è diventata un cinghiale ed ha criticato la Meloni. Giusto curriculum per un ospitata nel nome del body positive e del pro-LGBT.






Qui la foto dell'ultima apparizione in tivù qualche giorno fa al concerto di Gigi D'Alessio. Alla prima inquadratura da lontano dicevo "ma chi è Iva Zanicchi?"  .

P.S: Iva ti chiedo scusa per aver confuso la tua eterna gnoccagine con una ex gnocca.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come appena annunciato da Amadeus al TG1, la fashion-blogger, influencer e moglie di Fedez, *Chiara Ferragni*, sarà *co-conduttrice* di *Sanremo 2023* assieme al citato presentatore confermato direttore artistico.
> 
> La Ferragni sarà presente alla prima e all'ultima puntata della kermesse.



Chiara detta "manico di scopa".
Meglio la sorella, almeno lì c'è un po' di carne da addentare.


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2022)

Ma la Raffaele? non so perché ma secondo me ci sarà pure lei.
Vediamo se ci azzecco @fabri47 caro


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La prossima sarà Vanessa Incontrada, che per l'occasione è diventata un cinghiale ed ha criticato la Meloni. Giusto curriculum per un ospitata nel nome del body positive e del pro-LGBT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai dai, io la Vanessa me la sdraierei pure se avesse 5kg in più


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come appena annunciato da Amadeus al TG1, la fashion-blogger, influencer e moglie di Fedez, *Chiara Ferragni*, sarà *co-conduttrice* di *Sanremo 2023* assieme al citato presentatore confermato direttore artistico.
> 
> La Ferragni sarà presente alla prima e all'ultima puntata della kermesse.



La Ferragni, il nulla assoluto dei tempi moderni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dai dai, io la Vanessa me la sdraierei pure se avesse 5kg in più


Sei di bocca molto buona  E' un cinghiale ormai


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sei di bocca molto buona  E' un cinghiale ormai
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2563​


Lo farei solo per la gloria, penso.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma la Raffaele? non so perché ma secondo me ci sarà pure lei.
> Vediamo se ci azzecco @fabri47 caro


Che palle sta Raffaele. Perché non Emanuela Aureli? 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

L’unica che vedrei adatta è la Leone. 
@KILPIN_91 sarà d’accordo.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’unica che vedrei adatta è la Leone.
> @KILPIN_91 sarà d’accordo.


Non fatevi grandi aspettative, sulla Ferragni hanno praticamente speso più di mezzo budget del Festival e la Leone anche ha grandi pretese, infatti ci puntava ad averla Baglioni ma costava troppo. Se ci saranno elementi "normali" nelle altre serate sarà già un miracolo.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sei di bocca molto buona  E' un cinghiale ormai
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2563​



Ammazza, che bomba.

Diamola a Zelenschi che è sempre in cerca di armi, se questa la lasci andare da un aereo, fa un bel cratere.


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che palle sta Raffaele. Perché non Emanuela Aureli?
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Probabile comunque che si faccia un altro giretto Elodie, ormai ha cannibalizzato il mercato del pop italiano.
Certo, Ama dovrà essere bravo a trovare un equilibrio tra mature e young.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ammazza, che bomba.
> 
> Diamola a Zelenschi che è sempre in cerca di armi, se questa la lasci andare da un aereo, fa un bel cratere.



È considerata arma di offesa, non si può mandare


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ammazza, che bomba.
> 
> Diamola a Zelenschi che è sempre in cerca di armi, se questa la lasci andare da un aereo, fa un bel cratere.


Armi pesantissime non erano vietate?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ammazza, che bomba.
> 
> Diamola a Zelenschi che è sempre in cerca di armi, se questa la lasci andare da un aereo, fa un bel cratere.



Capace che mentre cade dall'areo diventa sempre più grassa tipo il blob di akira


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Probabile comunque che si faccia un altro giretto Elodie, ormai ha cannibalizzato il mercato del pop italiano.
> Certo, Ama dovrà essere bravo a trovare un equilibrio tra mature e young.


Per me, dopo la Ferragni, al 99% Vanessa Incontrada e, forse, un ritorno di Drusillo che ormai è sotto contratto Rai con il programma dell'Almanacco che fa prima del TG2 la sera. Elodie la vedo più probabile in gara, alla fine la valletta già l'ha fatta due anni fa.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me, dopo la Ferragni, al 99% Vanessa Incontrada e, forse, un ritorno di Drusillo che ormai è sotto contratto Rai con il programma dell'Almanacco che fa prima del TG2 la sera. Elodie la vedo più probabile in gara, alla fine la valletta già l'ha fatta *due anni fa*.


Mi correggo, un anno fa* . Due anni fa era in gara.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

Attenzione alle quote Ucraina per la propaganda anti-Putin: Kuzmina e Safroncik le vedo in pole. Lì difficile prendere ciessi, sono ottimista.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me, dopo la Ferragni, al 99% Vanessa Incontrada e, forse, un ritorno di Drusillo che ormai è sotto contratto Rai con il programma dell'Almanacco che fa prima del TG2 la sera. Elodie la vedo più probabile in gara, alla fine la valletta già l'ha fatta due anni fa.



Ma sto qua da dove è saltato fuori che all'improvviso gli danno pure un programma in orario di cena? C'era the good doctor che era carino a quell'ora e all'improvviso mi trovo sto travestito che fa un programma di melma.

Spero che gli ascolti siano bassi per sta roba


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me, dopo la Ferragni, al 99% Vanessa Incontrada e, forse, un ritorno di Drusillo che ormai è sotto contratto Rai con il programma dell'Almanacco che fa prima del TG2 la sera. Elodie la vedo più probabile in gara, alla fine la valletta già l'ha fatta due anni fa.


Guarda, prima stavo guardando i mondiali di nuoto e hanno chiuso il collegamento prima della premiazione di Ceccon (record del mondo storico) e della Pilato (oro a 17 anni) solo per Drusillo, praticamente un'onta storica mi sa, immagino che ci sia una nuova sceriffa in rai (oltretutto penso siano puntate registrate).
Alla rai non fanno molto per non farsi odiare.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

*Foto di Amadeus con Chiara Ferragni.*


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Foto di Amadeus con Chiara Ferragni.*



Da incorniciare. Magari vivi


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma sto qua da dove è saltato fuori che all'improvviso gli danno pure un programma in orario di cena? C'era the good doctor che era carino a quell'ora e all'improvviso mi trovo sto travestito che fa un programma di melma.
> 
> Spero che gli ascolti siano bassi per sta roba


Io per quell'orario trovo molto più adatto Lundini, che invece è messo in seconda serata a floppare perchè trainato da The Good Doctor che non c'entra nulla con quello che viene dopo, Lundini appunto. 

Comunque, a proposito di Lundini, spero che Amadeus porti sul palco la Fanelli, veramente brava.


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come appena annunciato da Amadeus al TG1, la fashion-blogger, influencer e moglie di Fedez, *Chiara Ferragni*, sarà *co-conduttrice* di *Sanremo 2023* assieme al citato presentatore confermato direttore artistico.
> 
> La Ferragni sarà presente alla prima e all'ultima puntata della kermesse.


d'altronde chi c'è rimasto in tv? faccio bene a non guardarla più.


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Attenzione alle quote Ucraina per la propaganda anti-Putin: Kuzmina e Safroncik le vedo in pole. Lì difficile prendere ciessi, sono ottimista.


La Safroncik è un donnone ultraatomico e distruttivo che non conoscevo-conoscevo fino al 2018 quando per sbaglio mi vidi un po' di puntate di centovetrine dove c'era lei (andavano di notte ed era tipo estate), soap che peraltro non capivo nemmeno di cosa parlasse ma che poi per un motivo o per un altro ha fatto sì che mi andassi a scaricare un 200 gb di puntate solo per quel donnone (e perché mi sono fatto delle risate che nemmeno le parodie in dialetto ferrarese di Titanic e simili), sì sono un "fan" di centovetrine e di Annona  ma solo per caso e perché non capivo, ai tempi, cosa cavolo fosse 'sto centovetrine!!


----------



## Swaitak (20 Giugno 2022)

ma quelli dell'orchestra col piffero saranno in gara vero?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La Safroncik è un donnone ultraatomico e distruttivo che non conoscevo-conoscevo fino al 2018 quando per sbaglio mi vidi un po' di puntate di centovetrine dove c'era lei (andavano di notte ed era tipo estate), soap che peraltro non capivo nemmeno di cosa parlasse ma che poi per un motivo o per un altro ha fatto sì che mi andassi a scaricare un 200 gb di puntate solo per quel donnone (e perché mi sono fatto delle risate che nemmeno le parodie in dialetto ferrarese di Titanic e simili), sì sono un "fan" di centovetrine e di Annona  ma solo per caso e perché non capivo, ai tempi, cosa cavolo fosse 'sto centovetrine!!


Se guardi le soap per le gnocche, allora guardati pure Il Paradiso delle Signore. Era una fiction serale, da qualche anno diventata soap pomeridiana, dove c'è tanta roba. Certo è che in Centovetrine, che non guardavo ma capitava di vedermi qualche scena, c'erano delle scene hot niente male  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2022)

Che cessazzo pachidermico che è diventata la Incontrada, prima era gnocca nonostante la ciccia, adesso è un ippopotamo inchiavabile.

Secondo me è ingrassata apposta per coprire questo ruolo della cicciona incompresa.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La Safroncik è un donnone ultraatomico e distruttivo che non conoscevo-conoscevo fino al 2018 quando per sbaglio mi vidi un po' di puntate di centovetrine dove c'era lei (andavano di notte ed era tipo estate), soap che peraltro non capivo nemmeno di cosa parlasse ma che poi per un motivo o per un altro ha fatto sì che mi andassi a scaricare un 200 gb di puntate solo per quel donnone (e perché mi sono fatto delle risate che nemmeno le parodie in dialetto ferrarese di Titanic e simili), sì sono un "fan" di centovetrine e di Annona  ma solo per caso e perché non capivo, ai tempi, cosa cavolo fosse 'sto centovetrine!!



Lei un posto nel defunto Album della Gnocca lo avrebbe di sicuro.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che cessazzo pachidermico che è diventata la Incontrada, prima era gnocca nonostante la ciccia, adesso è un ippopotamo inchiavabile.
> 
> Secondo me è ingrassata apposta per coprire questo ruolo della cicciona incompresa.


a me esportare sta roba, a meno che non abbia una patologia, sta proprio sui maroni.
Io sono come il sergente Hartman


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma quelli dell'orchestra col piffero saranno in gara vero?



Che ti preoccupi a fare? Vincerà l’Ucraina


----------



## Swaitak (20 Giugno 2022)

Comunque se c'è Chiara, preparatevi anche a Liliana, ormai sono amike


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se guardi le soap per le gnocche, allora guardati pure Il Paradiso delle Signore. Era una fiction serale, da qualche anno diventata soap pomeridiana, dove c'è tanta roba. Certo è che in Centovetrine, che non guardavo ma capitava di vedermi qualche scena, c'erano delle scene hot niente male  .


Ho ancora 7 stagioni di Centovetrine da vedermi , è infinita e la guardo ogni tanto per farmi due risate, ma non sono uno da soap, la Safroncik al tempo ventenne era qualcosa di clamoroso, anche adesso è tenuta benissimo e ha sfruttato bene questo periodo "bellico" per ritornare in alto, posso dire però che quando bazzica in tv centovetrine non viene mai tirato fuori, probabilmente perché sono soap scomode che però al tempo fecero ascolti davvero boom finché non hanno geolocalizzato in Spagna dove mediaset produce altra robaccia ma ha costi inferiori immagino (e sì che quella è stata una soap con budget basso, un po' come Vivere).
Vedo però che un posto al sole è lì, soap perenne e senza una trama, poi non so che tipo di roba vada in onda su canale 5 ma visti i tempi attuali riproporre soap italiane sarebbe roba da meme clamorosi ogni 2 minuti (nell'era social attuale)


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho ancora 7 stagioni di Centovetrine da vedermi , è infinita e la guardo ogni tanto per farmi due risate, ma non sono uno da soap, la Safroncik al tempo ventenne era qualcosa di clamoroso, anche adesso è tenuta benissimo e ha sfruttato bene questo periodo "bellico" per ritornare in alto, posso dire però che quando bazzica in tv centovetrine non viene mai tirato fuori, probabilmente perché sono soap scomode che però al tempo fecero ascolti davvero boom finché non hanno geolocalizzato in Spagna dove mediaset produce altra robaccia ma ha costi inferiori immagino (e sì che quella è stata una soap con budget basso, un po' come Vivere).
> Vedo però che un posto al sole è lì, soap perenne e senza una trama, poi non so che tipo di roba vada in onda su canale 5 ma visti i tempi attuali riproporre soap italiane sarebbe roba da meme clamorosi ogni 2 minuti (nell'era social attuale)


Il Paradiso delle Signore è italiano e, da quando è diventata soap pomeridiana, il produttore è Carnacina, lo stesso di Centovetrine. Non a caso, bazzicano molti attori che stavano a Centovetrine, tipo Roberto Farnesi, Vanessa Gravina ecc.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2022)

La Safroncik è mia coetanea.
Ricordo quando era tra i 18-20 un paio di sue copertine in bikini su cui ho condannato a morte parecchi spermatozoi.

Per un'ucraina come la Safronick mi arruolerei al fronte e farei anche una pugnetta a Zelensky.


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Paradiso delle Signore è italiano e, da quando è diventata soap pomeridiana, il produttore è Carnacina, lo stesso di Centovetrine. Non a caso, bazzicano molti attori che stavano a Centovetrine, tipo Roberto Farnesi, Vanessa Gravina ecc.


Aspetta, Centovetrine è stata una soap da bollino giallo, sulla rai non mi pare ci sia roba spinta, proprio come trama ma soprattutto per l'orario.
O pensi che su rai 1 (come canale 5 al tempo) avrebbero mandato in tv roba simile appena dopo pranzo?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Giugno 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Aspetta, Centovetrine è stata una soap da bollino giallo, sulla rai non mi pare ci sia roba spinta, proprio come trama ma soprattutto per l'orario.
> O pensi che su rai 1 (come canale 5 al tempo) avrebbero mandato in tv roba simile appena dopo pranzo?


Assolutamente no. Sia mai ahah. Però parlavo di gnocca in generale e al Paradiso ci sono alcune tipo Giulia Arena che in questa scena, mi attizza non poco. Saranno i miei gusti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’unica che vedrei adatta è la Leone.
> @KILPIN_91 sarà d’accordo.


Se ci sarà la Leone,guarderò Sanremo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Se ci sarà la Leone,guarderò Sanremo



Guarderesti la Leone, non Sanremo


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2022)

Di che parliamo?



Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Devil man (20 Giugno 2022)

È tutto degradato...ogni cosa in questo paese..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Di che parliamo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Leone e la Ferolla. Ottima scelta


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2022)

anche a me non sta molto simpatica la Ferragni (anche se un pò forse l'ho rivalutata..forse)

tuttavia basta che levate l'audio e apprezzerete un pò di piu la sua presenza a mio avviso 




se non basta ancora pensate che l'anno scorso la bionda era Drusilla e vedrete che non ci saranno piu dubbi


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anche a me non sta molto simpatica la Ferragni (anche se un pò forse l'ho rivalutata..forse)
> 
> tuttavia basta che levate l'audio e apprezzerete un pò di piu la sua presenza a mio avviso
> 
> ...



Certo che come motivatore sei convincente


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo che come motivatore sei convincente


ahahah

beh però anche in se non è male dai..ora capisco che a molti stia antipatica (anche giustamente per certi versi) ma farla passare per un cessazzo mi sembra un pò eccessivo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ahahah
> 
> beh però anche in se non è male dai..ora capisco che a molti stia antipatica (anche giustamente per certi versi) ma farla passare per un cessazzo mi sembra un pò eccessivo



Non è affatto un cesso ma certamente c’è di meglio. 

Comunque a me sta proprio sulle p… lei ed ancor di più il suo amichetto.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2022)

e se a sanremo si veste cosi?  e con questa chiudiamo il book della Ferragnona nazionale


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e se a sanremo si veste cosi?  e con questa chiudiamo il book della Ferragnona nazionale



Niente, ti ha proprio corrotto


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e se a sanremo si veste cosi?  e con questa chiudiamo il book della Ferragnona nazionale


mi sta sulle palle, ed è li che deve stare


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come appena annunciato da Amadeus al TG1, la fashion-blogger, influencer e moglie di Fedez, *Chiara Ferragni*, sarà *co-conduttrice* di *Sanremo 2023* assieme al citato presentatore confermato direttore artistico.
> 
> La Ferragni sarà presente alla prima e all'ultima puntata della kermesse.


E con questa direi che è finita.
The end.


----------

